# deer hunting with dogs??



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i hate it, what you guys think about it?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> i hate it, what you guys think about it?


I agree. I've seen what dogs do to deer (some people let their dogs run loose- they ran down and killed two deer). Deer aren't hard to stalk, so I can't see what purpose hunting them with dogs would be.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Hunting with dogs isn't legal in this part of the state but of course it still happens. Va. is currently re-evaluating the use of dogs for hunting deer. Hopefully something good will come out of it. http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/hounds/ check it out. There are to many hound hunters abusing "loopholes" in the law and it is about to come to an end.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*I can see*

I can see that neither of you have any experience in hunting deer with dogs at all. I believe that you are speaking about things that you know nothing about. Deer hunting with dogs is a very challenging way to hunt, still hunting without dogs is by far easier than taking a deer ahead of dogs. In my opinion it's attitudes like these that have pushed hunting further and further away from what actual hunting is. I have hunted both ways and I can tell you, it's far easier for me to consistantly take deer with a bow than with dogs and a gun. And as far as dogs taking a deer down, I have been around dog hunting for 36 years and never once have I ever heard of dogs taking a deer down. I do not own dogs and do not deer hunt with them anymore but I will not be a part of running down fellow hunters who choose to hunt differently than I do. Maybe one day everyone who doesn't like the way other people hunt will get their wish.............................then no one will hunt at all.


----------



## Picard (Jan 16, 2008)

It's not legal in my state.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Chop1 said:


> I can see that neither of you have any experience in hunting deer with dogs at all. I believe that you are speaking about things that you know nothing about. Deer hunting with dogs is a very challenging way to hunt, still hunting without dogs is by far easier than taking a deer ahead of dogs. In my opinion it's attitudes like these that have pushed hunting further and further away from what actual hunting is. I have hunted both ways and I can tell you, it's far easier for me to consistantly take deer with a bow than with dogs and a gun. And as far as dogs taking a deer down, I have been around dog hunting for 36 years and never once have I ever heard of dogs taking a deer down. I do not own dogs and do not deer hunt with them anymore but I will not be a part of running down fellow hunters who choose to hunt differently than I do. Maybe one day everyone who doesn't like the way other people hunt will get their wish.............................then no one will hunt at all.


 no i haven't hunted deer with dogs, and plan never to. i find it is rude cause there are other hunters out there that are trying to have a peaceful hunt that don't like dogs running deer away, and 2, i just shiver when i hear 10 or 11 shots go off back to back, very slim chance go getting a lethal shot.ukey:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Picard said:


> It's not legal in my state.


lucky duck:wink:


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Rude? What is the difference in the people with the dogs trying to have a hunt and your hunt? If it's legal and done right, let them have at it. There are seasons here that dogs are not allowed, everyone gets equal opportunity.
Why should one group of hunters wants be placed above other hunters? They love to hunt, why ban them because they hunt differently? Well, I don't have a dog in this hunt so I gotta go to work, later!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't have a problem with hound hunters that do it legal. My problem is with people that hunt illegal wether its with dogs or any other method. As I stated earlier it is illegal to run deer with dogs in my part of the state but people do it anyway. They are "rabbit hunting" but yet they carry rifles. From what I have been reading about hound hunting in the parts of VA where it is legal they are also concerned about the illegal use of hounds for hunting. You can go here to verify this http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/hounds/ One of the biggest complaints people have is the law concerning the retrieval of dogs. People use it as an excuse to "drive" deer from adjoining properties onto their property. I agree you should be able to hunt using any method that is legal. However your method shouldn't interfere with my chosen method. In other words if you can't keep your dogs on your property (meaning you have a small tract of land) then you shouldn't be able to use dogs. Wouldn't you be upset if I had property next to you and I was hunting on your side of the fence? I know "dogs can't read" but you can so it is your responsibility to make sure your "hunting" stays on your property and not mine. I'm not going to debate which method is harder because that is not relavent to this thread.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

IMO I dont like it and never will do it. Its not legal here, but ive been sitting in a stand before and have had rabbit dogs chase deer by me  Its a sickening feeling to have a deer coming into your setup, then have it ruined by some guy who couldnt keep his dog under control!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> IMO I dont like it and never will do it. Its not legal here, but ive been sitting in a stand before and have had rabbit dogs chase deer by me  Its a sickening feeling to have a deer coming into your setup, then have it ruined by some guy who couldnt keep his dog under control!


thats what i mean my rude:wink:


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Amazing*

It actually cuts into my bowhunting time..
cause I take 2 weeks off and do nothing but hunt deer with dogs..

Its quite a rush to here em comin..


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

i think its what ruins it dogs for hunting should just be for ***** hogs and rabbits


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

NTYMADATER said:


> I don't have a problem with hound hunters that do it legal. My problem is with people that hunt illegal wether its with dogs or any other method. As I stated earlier it is illegal to run deer with dogs in my part of the state but people do it anyway. They are "rabbit hunting" but yet they carry rifles. From what I have been reading about hound hunting in the parts of VA where it is legal they are also concerned about the illegal use of hounds for hunting. You can go here to verify this http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/hounds/ One of the biggest complaints people have is the law concerning the retrieval of dogs. People use it as an excuse to "drive" deer from adjoining properties onto their property. I agree you should be able to hunt using any method that is legal. However your method shouldn't interfere with my chosen method. In other words if you can't keep your dogs on your property (meaning you have a small tract of land) then you shouldn't be able to use dogs. Wouldn't you be upset if I had property next to you and I was hunting on your side of the fence? I know "dogs can't read" but you can so it is your responsibility to make sure your "hunting" stays on your property and not mine. I'm not going to debate which method is harder because that is not relavent to this thread.


I agree.
this guy knows what hes talking about.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Never tried it so I really couldn't give a opinion about it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

NTYMADATER said:


> I don't have a problem with hound hunters that do it legal. My problem is with people that hunt illegal wether its with dogs or any other method. As I stated earlier it is illegal to run deer with dogs in my part of the state but people do it anyway. They are "rabbit hunting" but yet they carry rifles. From what I have been reading about hound hunting in the parts of VA where it is legal they are also concerned about the illegal use of hounds for hunting. You can go here to verify this http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/hounds/ One of the biggest complaints people have is the law concerning the retrieval of dogs. People use it as an excuse to "drive" deer from adjoining properties onto their property. I agree you should be able to hunt using any method that is legal. However your method shouldn't interfere with my chosen method. In other words if you can't keep your dogs on your property (meaning you have a small tract of land) then you shouldn't be able to use dogs. Wouldn't you be upset if I had property next to you and I was hunting on your side of the fence? I know "dogs can't read" but you can so it is your responsibility to make sure your "hunting" stays on your property and not mine. I'm not going to debate which method is harder because that is not relavent to this thread.


You bring up a good point. I have had lots of idiots pushing deer across our property so their buddy from out of town could blow up what ever came through. Without our permission.

I guess my real problem is with jerks!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my 2 labs freak out wen they see deer.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I hate it. Always have, always will.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

whitetail234 said:


> I hate it. Always have, always will.


Ditto. I just think its an unethical way to take a deer. Why would they call it deer hunting then? Your dogs sniff em out and follow the trail.. Ooo man thats some hard stuff. I just dont think its a good way to hunt deer.

Wyoming - Your right.. he *does* know what hes talkin about

Kegan - Have you ever approached the trespassers? Its kinda fun i think.. if... and only if they arent people with a bad temper. ha I love hearin their excuses.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Some real uneducated fellas here..*

Wow never thought I would read on an archery / hunting forum..

I hate this hate that.. Its tooo easy..

Common guys.. In my area where we hunt with dogs.. We come home with less deer than if I stayed in my back yard and bowhunted for the week..

Its an amazing site to see a dog work,,,, and have the right guys in the right place to cut off the running deer ect...

Get your heads otta the sand !

Kyle


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Macmathews said:


> Wow never thought I would read on an archery / hunting forum..
> 
> I hate this hate that.. Its tooo easy..
> 
> ...



How would you reply to this?
I don't have a problem with hound hunters that do it legal. My problem is with people that hunt illegal wether its with dogs or any other method. As I stated earlier it is illegal to run deer with dogs in my part of the state but people do it anyway. They are "rabbit hunting" but yet they carry rifles. From what I have been reading about hound hunting in the parts of VA where it is legal they are also concerned about the illegal use of hounds for hunting. You can go here to verify this http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/hounds/ One of the biggest complaints people have is the law concerning the retrieval of dogs. People use it as an excuse to "drive" deer from adjoining properties onto their property. I agree you should be able to hunt using any method that is legal. However your method shouldn't interfere with my chosen method. In other words if you can't keep your dogs on your property (meaning you have a small tract of land) then you shouldn't be able to use dogs. Wouldn't you be upset if I had property next to you and I was hunting on your side of the fence? I know "dogs can't read" but you can so it is your responsibility to make sure your "hunting" stays on your property and not mine. I'm not going to debate which method is harder because that is not relavent to this thread.

I don't want this to be a debate about which method is harder or if using dogs is ethical. I want someone that uses hounds to reply to these questions.

1. Do you think your dogs should be able to run across my property and drive deer onto adjoining property where standers are waiting?

2.Should you be able to carry a leash and claim that you are looking for a dog on my land when in reality all you are doing is conducting a drive on my property?

3. Should you be able to carry a rifle while your buddies claim to be rabbit hunting? This would only apply to areas where using dogs is illegal.

4. Should you be able to drive a vehicle across my fields (leaving ruts) to retrieve your dogs?

I would like to hear some hound hunters justify any of this. I know not every hound hunter is guilty of this but the ones that do participate in this kind of behavior is going to ruin it for all of you.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Easy.*

Your not speaking about hound hunters or for that matter HUNTERS at all..

If you not following the law then your unethical for sure.. Really shouldn't matter what your method..

Its like me saying all bowhunting should be banned , cause I had a deer come across my property wounded from a guy who shot it after hours or when the season was closed.. Your gonna get this in all forms of hunting.. That's why there are conservation guys.. Or whatever they are in the US.. DNR ??

1 - we never push or drive others property on purpose.. ( But I am not gonna say it dosen't happen... But where we hunt.. most guys love it...
alot of deer are shot in front of our dogs.. some dogs .. Especially larger hounds will push deer along way.. Usually big bucks will travel.. We don't like it because it usually means we lost our dog for the day..

2 - trespassing is just that no matter what the reason.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Macmathews said:


> Your not speaking about hound hunters or for that matter HUNTERS at all..
> 
> If you not following the law then your unethical for sure.. Really shouldn't matter what your method..
> 
> ...



So you are saying it is o.k. as long as you don't do it on "purpose". Yet you agree that trespassing is wrong. Which proves my point If you can't keep your dogs on your property then you shouldn't be allowed to use them. 

I'm not sure what your logic is regarding this statement "Its like me saying all bowhunting should be banned , cause I had a deer come across my property wounded from a guy who shot it after hours or when the season was closed.". How exactly does that pertain to any of my questions?

Still waiting for someone to answer my questions with logical answers.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ok*

My point is if your break the law, your breaking the law..

Running dogs for deer where legal is not against the law.. Its gonna happen where they do cross your property..

They are dogs.. And your case of blame the owner.. A little childesh..

Maybe you should join the fun and wait for the deer instead of whining


Seems to me your mind is made up regardless..
Sorry your track is land is so small


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter- Couple times. So far, four death threats and six people who argued til they were blue in the face that they were right, and only two guys who admitted they were wrong.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't neccesarily feel there's anything wrong with it...how is having dogs move deer different than people doing a deer drive? Either way, your pushing the deer around. I personally don't deerhunt with dogs largely because a lot of what I love about deerhunting is the relaxing peace and quiet of being up in my stand, sort of feeling invisible. I've never even done a drive, but I certainly would if the opportunity presented itself, and I wouldn't hesitate to go deerhunting with dogs if someone offered to take me along on the hunt. It seems that the real issue is having your hunt disturbed, which isn't probably because someone is hunting with dogs, but more likely that the disturbers are just inconsiderate idiots!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Deer hunting with dogs- I disagree

Tracking wounded animals using a dogs nose- totally agree!!!


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ditto. I just think its an unethical way to take a deer. Why would they call it deer hunting then? Your dogs sniff em out and follow the trail.. Ooo man thats some hard stuff. I just dont think its a good way to hunt deer.
> 
> Wyoming - Your right.. he *does* know what hes talkin about
> 
> Kegan - Have you ever approached the trespassers? Its kinda fun i think.. if... and only if they arent people with a bad temper. ha I love hearin their excuses.


Now that right there is some funny stuff!!!!!!!! Now I know for a fact you have never been deer hunting with dogs Just sniff them out and follow the trail It's alot of hard work! Heck of alot harder than sitting in a stand for sure! Now......... to get real, the question was asked about deer hunting with dogs, responses were made that were not fair to people who do it legally, the question was not "what do you think about trespassers and poachers" I guess you just lump everyone into the "trespassing lawbreaker category" that hunts with dogs? If you are mad at trespassers and law breakers then say exactly that, don't lump all dog hunters together. And by the way, there are tons of people who say "I just don't think it's a good way to hunt deer" about bowhunting. Listen, even though people do not hunt like you, try not to "categorize" them into lawbreakers. And by all means, try not to start confusion and arguments between hunters just because they do not use the same methods or equip. you do. Alot of people have closed off land, got out of hunting or just plain developed a poor view of hunting because of the I don't like the "gunhunters" or "bowhunters" or "doghunters" or "bowfisherman" ..........it never ends. So.........if you are fortunate enough to get your way and get "dog hunting" banned, whats next? Can the next person that doesn't like "bowhunting" get his point across as well? Then maybe the "gunhunters" will get banned as well, I hear they are pretty lazy ya know. Any loss of hunting rights is a blow to each and every ethical outdoorsman in the U.S. and is only another step towards the end of hunting completely. I really do not mean to sound mean or anything, I apologize if it sounds that way, but I am very displeased with the turn that hunting has taken and am very afraid of where it is heading. It has to be turned around somehow, maybe we can figure out one day how to actually enjoy it again without jealuousy or selfishness bringing it to an end. It's really a tough situation and I sure do not have the answers......................


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Macmathews said:


> My point is if your break the law, your breaking the law..
> 
> Running dogs for deer where legal is not against the law.. Its gonna happen where they do cross your property..
> 
> ...


Childish are you serious. If a dog attacks someone is the owner not responsible for that. If you can't keep your dogs of someone else's property then you shouldn't be allowed to run them. What does the size of my land have anything to do with this? If you can't make a coherent logical answer do us all a favor and stop. You still haven't answered my questions.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Chop1 said:


> Now that right there is some funny stuff!!!!!!!! Now I know for a fact you have never been deer hunting with dogs Just sniff them out and follow the trail It's alot of hard work! Heck of alot harder than sitting in a stand for sure! Now......... to get real, the question was asked about deer hunting with dogs, responses were made that were not fair to people who do it legally, the question was not "what do you think about trespassers and poachers" I guess you just lump everyone into the "trespassing lawbreaker category" that hunts with dogs? If you are mad at trespassers and law breakers then say exactly that, don't lump all dog hunters together. And by the way, there are tons of people who say "I just don't think it's a good way to hunt deer" about bowhunting. Listen, even though people do not hunt like you, try not to "categorize" them into lawbreakers. And by all means, try not to start confusion and arguments between hunters just because they do not use the same methods or equip. you do. Alot of people have closed off land, got out of hunting or just plain developed a poor view of hunting because of the I don't like the "gunhunters" or "bowhunters" or "doghunters" or "bowfisherman" ..........it never ends. So.........if you are fortunate enough to get your way and get "dog hunting" banned, whats next? Can the next person that doesn't like "bowhunting" get his point across as well? Then maybe the "gunhunters" will get banned as well, I hear they are pretty lazy ya know. Any loss of hunting rights is a blow to each and every ethical outdoorsman in the U.S. and is only another step towards the end of hunting completely. I really do not mean to sound mean or anything, I apologize if it sounds that way, but I am very displeased with the turn that hunting has taken and am very afraid of where it is heading. It has to be turned around somehow, maybe we can figure out one day how to actually enjoy it again without jealuousy or selfishness bringing it to an end. It's really a tough situation and I sure do not have the answers......................


I also agree some responses made about doghunting were not fair. Read carefully I said not all doghunters were guilty of this. I also never said I wanted doghunting banned. I want some of the loopholes in the laws they use to drive other peoples land closed. I will admit I don't care for doghunting but if that is the way someone wants to hunt than I think they have every right to use dogs. However your chosen method shouldn't infringe upon my chosen method or vice versa. Can you give answers to the questions I posted earlier?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Chop - Your damn right i dont know what im talkin about becuz ive never done it. Dont plan on it. I dont care if "Its a lot of work" to run a dog while deer hunting. I like my style of sitting (stand) or stockin the animal becuz its more of a challenge to me. I could care less about dog hunting i was just giving my POV as was asked. You are the type of person who makes one feel worthless for givin there POV. Dont like someones POV.. grow up and move on.. not the end of the world.

Kegan - Ive so got the death threats too! Its amazing how people are pathetic and try to get their way. I love the death threats when they are bowhunting and you are walkin around with the Muzzy. Seems kinda awkward to me but ive gotten the "I will hunt you down and make you understand you shouldn't have ever messed with me." All i do is laugh at that. Considering my family is big on the Concealed weapons within the house for protection.. dont think he would get very far. But i let em talk and then have a few words with the sheriff.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Chop - Your damn right i dont know what im talkin about becuz ive never done it. Dont plan on it. I dont care if "Its a lot of work" to run a dog while deer hunting. I like my style of sitting (stand) or stockin the animal becuz its more of a challenge to me. I could care less about dog hunting i was just giving my POV as was asked. You are the type of person who makes one feel worthless for givin there POV. Dont like someones POV.. grow up and move on.. not the end of the world.
> 
> Kegan - Ive so got the death threats too! Its amazing how people are pathetic and try to get their way. I love the death threats when they are bowhunting and you are walkin around with the Muzzy. Seems kinda awkward to me but ive gotten the "I will hunt you down and make you understand you shouldn't have ever messed with me." All i do is laugh at that. Considering my family is big on the Concealed weapons within the house for protection.. dont think he would get very far. But i let em talk and then have a few words with the sheriff.


Exactly what I mean, you admit you never tried it and know nothing about it, yet you call it unethical. Where did you get your info about it being unethical? Is that really a fair response? Why would what I said make you feel worthless? I apologize again if that was taken the wrong way. I wasn't meant to make anyone feel worthless. Just to show that everyone has different backgrounds in hunting and just because they are different, doesn't make them wrong or unethical.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

NTYMADATER said:


> I also agree some responses made about doghunting were not fair. Read carefully I said not all doghunters were guilty of this. I also never said I wanted doghunting banned. I want some of the loopholes in the laws they use to drive other peoples land closed. I will admit I don't care for doghunting but if that is the way someone wants to hunt than I think they have every right to use dogs. However your chosen method shouldn't infringe upon my chosen method or vice versa. Can you give answers to the questions I posted earlier?


I would have to agree with you on the questions you asked, but these are trespassing problems and people who are not abiding by the law, it really doesn't have anything to do with the original topic which was hunting deer with dogs. No one has the right to trespass whether dog hunting or just taking a walk. I won't say any more on this since I have already been taken wrong, again I apologize if I offended.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

NTYMADATER said:


> Childish are you serious. If a dog attacks someone is the owner not responsible for that. If you can't keep your dogs of someone else's property then you shouldn't be allowed to run them. What does the size of my land have anything to do with this? If you can't make a coherent logical answer do us all a favor and stop. You still haven't answered my questions.


 Like already stated your lumping everybody together in this 1.. If guys are hunting illegally then guess what... ITS ILLEGAL..

I won't run my dogs on your property.. But can I guarantee it won't happen.. 

NO.. Just like you can't guarantee -- a deer you shoot on your property won't end up on another's..


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Doing any of the things I asked about in my questions are not illegal with the exception of the rabbit hunting question. So are you agreeing that these actions should be made illegal because after all it is trespassing. So actually you and I agree. I know you can't guarantee your dogs won't cross someone else's property but if they do you should be fined for trespassing because you agree that trespassing is illegal. I have to obtain permission to go on anyones property to retrieve wounded deer and so you should also obtain permission to run dogs on someones property.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

NTYMADATER said:


> How would you reply to this?
> I don't have a problem with hound hunters that do it legal. My problem is with people that hunt illegal wether its with dogs or any other method. As I stated earlier it is illegal to run deer with dogs in my part of the state but people do it anyway. They are "rabbit hunting" but yet they carry rifles. From what I have been reading about hound hunting in the parts of VA where it is legal they are also concerned about the illegal use of hounds for hunting. You can go here to verify this http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/hounds/ One of the biggest complaints people have is the law concerning the retrieval of dogs. People use it as an excuse to "drive" deer from adjoining properties onto their property. I agree you should be able to hunt using any method that is legal. However your method shouldn't interfere with my chosen method. In other words if you can't keep your dogs on your property (meaning you have a small tract of land) then you shouldn't be able to use dogs. Wouldn't you be upset if I had property next to you and I was hunting on your side of the fence? I know "dogs can't read" but you can so it is your responsibility to make sure your "hunting" stays on your property and not mine. I'm not going to debate which method is harder because that is not relavent to this thread.
> 
> I don't want this to be a debate about which method is harder or if using dogs is ethical. I want someone that uses hounds to reply to these questions.
> ...



You'd better re-read what you wrote.. Numbers 1-4 are illegal.. So if you want me to say its OK.. 
Well its not..

Read them again.. 


#1 Dogs running across your property to adjacent properties.. tresspassing..
Being a dogger , I have some experience on how dogs run deer and what it takes to run them ,,, first off.. You don't just let them go and get back to hunt camp, you need to take them in the direction you want them to hunt.. Either by leash or loose ,,, they will follow until a fresh enough track is found..
( no dog in the world is gonna stop chasing a deer, cause they see a property line) now if they is happening on a regular basis, where they are running your property and they know you don't agree.. ITS INTENTIONAL !

#2 Carrying a leash looking for a dog when really driving deer.. ILLEGAL..
its called tresspass !!!

#3 ILLEGAL again.. I don't need to explain , you understand

#4 Rutting up your fields.. AGAIN TRESSPASS..

Where's your legit questions ???


Kyle


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know where you are from but in parts of VA it is legal to do everything I mentioned. I think we actually agree but we are talking from different sides. I guess where you live it is illegal which I think we both agree it should be. Again I am not for banning using dogs. I just think it needs to be more regulated to protect the rights of landowners that don't use dogs. Keep in mind I am talking about VA. Because from what you are saying the aforementioned practices are illegal where you live.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Does your silence mean you surrender?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've read several first hand accounts by bowhunting's forefathers- the Thompsons, Pope and Young, and Hill. I didn't care for any of them. Either the exhausted animal was treed, then shot (in Pope and Young's case for their first bear or Hill's jaguar), or driven past them whilst they were on horseback. Shooting the animal from horse baack with a bow sounds like it would be a challenge, but the animal would be tired from the dogs. Also, the idea of rifle hunting in general is a light one with me. These are the reasons that _I_ personally don't care much for it. But on the same note I enjoy stalking, and don't care to use a tree stand either.

Bowhunter- Last time we got the "you messin' with me" my there were three rifles, two shotguns, and four longbows sitting in the house, in plain view from the windows. They also rode their quads within fifty yards of the house. I always wondered how far he and his buddies would have gotten. I laughed about that later.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NTYMADATER said:


> Does your silence mean you surrender?


Obviously man. You win. way to end this stupid thread haha


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> I've read several first hand accounts by bowhunting's forefathers- the Thompsons, Pope and Young, and Hill. I didn't care for any of them. Either the exhausted animal was treed, then shot (in Pope and Young's case for their first bear or Hill's jaguar), or driven past them whilst they were on horseback. Shooting the animal from horse baack with a bow sounds like it would be a challenge, but the animal would be tired from the dogs. Also, the idea of rifle hunting in general is a light one with me. These are the reasons that _I_ personally don't care much for it. But on the same note I enjoy stalking, and don't care to use a tree stand either.
> 
> Bowhunter- Last time we got the "you messin' with me" my there were three rifles, two shotguns, and four longbows sitting in the house, in plain view from the windows. They also rode their quads within fifty yards of the house. I always wondered how far he and his buddies would have gotten. I laughed about that later.



Yea no doubt. People need to think b4 they talk. Especially when they are on land they are not supposed to be on. haha


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Obviously man. You win. way to end this stupid thread haha


I'm sorry that question wasn't directed toward you but thanks for the input.


----------



## eaholmes1325 (Sep 18, 2007)

NTYMADATER said:


> I don't know where you are from but in parts of VA it is legal to do everything I mentioned. I think we actually agree but we are talking from different sides. I guess where you live it is illegal which I think we both agree it should be. Again I am not for banning using dogs. I just think it needs to be more regulated to protect the rights of landowners that don't use dogs. Keep in mind I am talking about VA. Because from what you are saying the aforementioned practices are illegal where you live.


I think you guys would benefit from some legislative changes. Here in FL, we have implemented some new rules that would really be beneficial to you guys. Penalties for the violations that you mentioned would curb the offenders willingness to continue them. Our problem here has not been so much with hunters with different styles, as it has been with the rapid growth we have experienced. Alot of the people moving here are very liberal to say the least and do not want to see any kind of hunting. But with a little control we have been able to stave off any serious conflicts. Wish y'all the best of luck.


----------



## Headhunter 421 (Apr 26, 2006)

Again I see the ole Adage here of you don't do it my way so you are wrong to not believe just like I do.Here are some points to consider.

1. have any of you Holier than thou ever hunted in some parts of the south that the swaps or briar thicket is the only way to hunt some properties.Come on down I will let you walk the walls of briar thickets or swamps we have.Then and only then will ever understand.

2.I am not a big doghunter but have done it and will do some,not much different than big Man drives done up north.A drive is a drive.

3.I have never seen a Beagle or Deerhound take a deer down.This is closeminded and uneducated thinking.I have seen HOUSEDOGS running loose run a deer down.ANY dog with out a collar IMO is predator.A true Hunting dog is not.

4.Just because you don't do it does not mean that it is WRONG.

5.HUNTERS should not ever speak out against other hunters,you outlaw one way of hunting,then they outlaw the way you hunt.I mean we have enough trouble with ANTIS as it is without dividing among our selfs as hunters.together we stand divided we fall.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Headhunter 421 said:


> Again I see the ole Adage here of you don't do it my way so you are wrong to not believe just like I do.Here are some points to consider.
> 
> 1. have any of you Holier than thou ever hunted in some parts of the south that the swaps or briar thicket is the only way to hunt some properties.Come on down I will let you walk the walls of briar thickets or swamps we have.Then and only then will ever understand.
> 
> ...


1. I think the Seminoles and Cherokee would disagree

5. No, that's not so. If you don't stand up for what you believe in, we'll all be bunched in the same group as the road-hunting poachers out there who are just in it to kill something. It's not an all-or-nothing-fight. Jay Massey had strong feelign towards hunting with dogs, around bait, and other means. He was a great man, and a great hunter.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

eaholmes1325 said:


> I think you guys would benefit from some legislative changes. Here in FL, we have implemented some new rules that would really be beneficial to you guys. Penalties for the violations that you mentioned would curb the offenders willingness to continue them. Our problem here has not been so much with hunters with different styles, as it has been with the rapid growth we have experienced. Alot of the people moving here are very liberal to say the least and do not want to see any kind of hunting. But with a little control we have been able to stave off any serious conflicts. Wish y'all the best of luck.


Legislative changes are about to happen I hope. No I'm not talking about a ban but if the dog hunters don't change their ways and start to respect property owners rights it could come to that.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Headhunter 421 said:


> Again I see the ole Adage here of you don't do it my way so you are wrong to not believe just like I do.Here are some points to consider.
> 
> 1. have any of you Holier than thou ever hunted in some parts of the south that the swaps or briar thicket is the only way to hunt some properties.Come on down I will let you walk the walls of briar thickets or swamps we have.Then and only then will ever understand.
> 
> ...


None of these points apply to any of my posts. You might argue that number 5 does but I'm not speaking out against "Hunters" I'm talking about people that use loopholes in our laws to trespass on other people's property.


----------

